# Alister McGrath - Peter Atkins Debate



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

There is a link to the video showing a recent debate between Alister McGrath, Professor of Historical Theology at Oxford University, author of "Dawkins' God" and "The Dawkins Delusion" and Peter Atkins, Professor of Chemistry at Oxford University, well-known atheist and supporter of Richard Dawkins found here.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 20, 2007)

I have listed to Dawkins arguing for his view on http://www.rte.ie/radio1/thetubridyshow/1109112.html (you need to scroll to Monday 9th October. Perhaps you would like to share your view on teh interview!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Mar 25, 2007)

I was disappointed with the arguments Peter Atkins set forth. They were arguments I would expect from an atheistic high school student (and sadly college as well).

I should also note that I didn't agree with everything that Alister McGrath said either.


----------

